# Malaga airport departure questionnaire



## kjw45326 (Apr 3, 2014)

While waiting to board my flight at Malaga airport recently, I was approached by an English lady and asked to complete a questionnaire.Some kind of prize draw was involved,the company logo on her t-shirt said something or other "resorts" I think,and the only stipulation was that I was resident in the UK.Does anyone know the name of the company which runs the questionnaire and/or anything about them?
Thanks!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kjw45326 said:


> While waiting to board my flight at Malaga airport recently, I was approached by an English lady and asked to complete a questionnaire.Some kind of prize draw was involved,the company logo on her t-shirt said something or other "resorts" I think,and the only stipulation was that I was resident in the UK.Does anyone know the name of the company which runs the questionnaire and/or anything about them?
> Thanks!!


are you sure it wasn't airport staff?

My daughter was approached in the departures lounge at Stanstead once by someone with a questionnaire about where she was going/purpose of trip etc


it confused the woman asking when she said she was going home


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

The Spanish questionnaire is likely to be connected with a timeshare or homes abroad enterprise -expect to get lots of invitations in the post over the next few months. The Stansted enquiry is to do with the airport quality control practices.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Definitely a timeshare/resort company prospecting. They do it a lot at Malaga to Brits going home. Don't know who they are though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> The Spanish questionnaire is likely to be connected with a timeshare or homes abroad enterprise -expect to get lots of invitations in the post over the next few months. *The Stansted enquiry is to do with the airport quality control practices*.


yes that was what we figured


jimenato said:


> Definitely a timeshare/resort company prospecting. They do it a lot at Malaga to Brits going home. Don't know who they are though.



makes sense - we don't seem to have timeshare in our area so have never been approached at Alicante


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

Likely to be Club La Costa as they are normally at Malaga AP


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

99% sure that this is Club La Costa. You will receive a phone call in a couple of months saying that you have won a holiday. Great if you want a cheap holiday (as you will probably have to pay for the flights), but not so great if you have trouble saying 'no' when attending the compulsory presentation.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to work for club la costs and when yes, they employ people at Malaga airport to do this. They pass the info to the staff in the office who phone you, trying to entice you to having a 'cheap' holiday 

Jo xxx


----------



## kjw45326 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies,especially to Jojo and LesleyL!!I fly in and out of Malaga most months and these ladies are always unfailingly polite,they're just doing a job,and I think everyone knows how scarce jobs are in Spain these days.One was so nice in fact,and at times missing England so much,that I said I'd send her favourite carrot-cake to her....and then promptly lost the details!! I have rung the airport but the only thing they could give me was the Duty Free groups details, and I have had an email from them saying that the interviewers weren't from their company.Therefore,Club La Costa seems the likeliest candidate,so I'll try them. It's a bit of trouble for me,but I promised,and I always try to keep my promises! Nice ladies don't deserve to be deprived of their favourite cake!!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

kjw45326 said:


> Thanks for the replies,especially to Jojo and LesleyL!!I fly in and out of Malaga most months and these ladies are always unfailingly polite,they're just doing a job,and I think everyone knows how scarce jobs are in Spain these days.One was so nice in fact,and at times missing England so much,that I said I'd send her favourite carrot-cake to her....and then promptly lost the details!! I have rung the airport but the only thing they could give me was the Duty Free groups details, and I have had an email from them saying that the interviewers weren't from their company.Therefore,Club La Costa seems the likeliest candidate,so I'll try them. It's a bit of trouble for me,but I promised,and I always try to keep my promises! Nice ladies don't deserve to be deprived of their favourite cake!!


Resorts you say, in that case Diamond Resorts is likely to be the place to inquire.

You said .............( Nice ladies don't deserve to be deprived of their favourite cake!! ) how kind of you & what a great lead you will be. 
Yes you were a gift from heaven in these troubled times & could well have been worth up to 50eu (assuming you have a UK credit card)
You do !
How fortunate as I am running a survey myself with UK visitors to the site, but as I have received so many replies from those who claim to be from the UK I just need to check via visa that you are the charitable person (so rare nowadays) you seem to be.
Wait theirs more !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kjw45326 said:


> Thanks for the replies,especially to Jojo and LesleyL!!I fly in and out of Malaga most months and these ladies are always unfailingly polite,they're just doing a job,and I think everyone knows how scarce jobs are in Spain these days.One was so nice in fact,and at times missing England so much,that I said I'd send her favourite carrot-cake to her....and then promptly lost the details!! I have rung the airport but the only thing they could give me was the Duty Free groups details, and I have had an email from them saying that the interviewers weren't from their company.Therefore,Club La Costa seems the likeliest candidate,so I'll try them. It's a bit of trouble for me,but I promised,and I always try to keep my promises! Nice ladies don't deserve to be deprived of their favourite cake!!



It was my job in club la costa to phone the "names" picked up from the airport. I'm struggling to remember the sales pitch, but it started with a cheery "good evening", closely followed by "are you aged between 25 - 50, are you married or in a permanent relationship, do you jointly earn over £35,000 and have you been to a club la costa resort in the last 2 years"

We would then offer a "special" deal which involved a heavily discounted holiday and of course a "presentation" 

Club la costa isnt the worst and is (as time share goes) legal and above board. BUT you do have to watch the maintenance charges 

Jo xxx


----------



## kjw45326 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm waiting....but what exactly is there more of?!?


----------



## kjw45326 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Jojo! I already have a house in Granada and a finca in Cadiz,so I'm not in the market for a time share place.Along with my English house,it feels like I'm time sharing as it is!! [How difficult can it be to get a cake to someone!!]


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

kjw45326 said:


> Thanks Jojo! I already have a house in Granada and a finca in Cadiz,so I'm not in the market for a time share place.Along with my English house,it feels like I'm time sharing as it is!! [How difficult can it be to get a cake to someone!!]


Odds on they bought one in Iceland.


----------



## kjw45326 (Apr 3, 2014)

Another possibility,it would seem, is Diamond Resorts,I know nothing about these and contact is apparently via a call-back procedure,not something I'm keen on. And all I want to do is deliver a cake!!!!


----------

